

Show HN: Presentation Karaoke – Procedurally-generated Business Slides - DanielBMarkham
http://presentation-karaoke.com/

======
angersock
I was hoping for a bit more Markov-generated business slides and a bit less
meme spam.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I like this idea. I was wondering how to procedurally-generate business slides
and I thought I'd start with this.

But it's just a start. Hoping to get some good feedback from the community.

Got any ideas for a corpus I could train on?

~~~
angersock
TechCrunch?

 _The Lean Startup_?

 _Built to Last_?

 _The Six Sigma Way_?

